
Greenpeace crashes drone into French nuclear power plant - vinnyglennon
https://abcnews.go.com/International/greenpeace-intentionally-crashes-drone-french-nuclear-power-plant/story?id=56343027
======
coolspot
> It’s not the first time that Greepeace activists breached the security of a
> French nuclear plant to underline its vulnerability. In October 2017,
> activists entered the Cattenom nuclear plant in eastern France and set off
> fireworks.

Aren't nuclear plants guarded almost as military bases with heavy armed
patrols, car barricades and etc. ?

Perhaps it is good GP shows these vulnerabilities in innocent way, so counter-
measures can be deployed not after a real attack.

